# Conserva



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Si usa la parola "conserva" in italiano, quando si tratta di qualche alimento (carne, pesce, verdura ...) conservato e "ben chiuso" (ermeticamente) in una scatola? 

Esempio: una "conserva di sardine".
 Per quanto lo so, tipicamente si dice una "scatola di sardine". Quindi la mia domanda sarebbe se si può dire anche conserva (parola usata in altre lingue), oppure se esiste qualche altro termine, eventualmente più adeguato? 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Mute

Sì, si può dire, anche se per sardine non l'ho mai sentito! Ad agosto, per esempio, in Italia si fanno le conserve di pomodoro passato!
Saluti.


----------



## francisgranada

Mute said:


> ...per sardine non l'ho mai sentito! ...


E nel caso di qualche sorta di _paté, lunch meat, prosciutto, tonno_ ecc ...(prodotti di carne o pesce in genere) cosa si preferirebbe, scatola o conserva?


----------



## VogaVenessian

Mute said:


> Sì, si può dire, anche se per sardine non l'ho mai sentito! Ad agosto, per esempio, in Italia si fanno le conserve di pomodoro passato!
> Saluti.


Io credo invece che quando si dice "conserva" si intenda esclusivamente il concentrato di pomodoro conservato - appunto - in barattolo. Tutto il resto (carne, verdure) sono esclusivamente "carne/ pesce/ ecc IN SCATOLA" e mai le ho sentite definire "conserve (di carne/ pesce/ verdure)". Se i predetti alimenti sono surgelati allora NON si definiscono "in scatola" ma - per l'appunto - surgelati. I metodi di conservazione comunque sono numerosi e non ho la presunzione di aver esaurito l'argomento.


----------



## Mute

Beh, ci sono una varietà di termini per indicare la conservazione di alimenti. Ad esempio, "scatola/scatoletta", "latta/lattina" o "barattolo"  vanno bene per una serie di prodotti alimentari, come le sardine, i fagioli, le lenticchie, i piselli, il tonno, il mais, le olive e molti altri. 

Per quanto riguarda il prosciutto, dipende cosa intendi: l'operazione che si fa per conservarlo nei mesi, e cioè quando la carne viene preparata, è la "salatura"; mentre il prosciutto che compri al banco carne di solito è avvolto nella "carta alimenti" (carta ricoperta di paraffina!), oppure può trovarsi in "vaschetta" o "sottovuoto". 

Io lascerei il termine "conserva" per riferirsi a pomodori, arance, limoni, frutta, peperoni, zucchine, melanzane, verdure miste ecc.


----------



## Sempervirens

Mute said:


> Beh, ci sono una varietà di termini per indicare la conservazione di alimenti. Ad esempio, "scatola/scatoletta", "latta/lattina" o "barattolo"  vanno bene per una serie di prodotti alimentari, come le sardine, i fagioli, le lenticchie, i piselli, il tonno, il mais, le olive e molti altri.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il prosciutto, dipende cosa intendi: l'operazione che si fa per conservarlo nei mesi, e cioè quando la carne viene preparata, è la "salatura"; mentre il prosciutto che compri al banco carne di solito è avvolto nella "carta alimenti" (carta ricoperta di paraffina!), oppure può trovarsi in "vaschetta" o "sottovuoto".
> 
> Io lascerei il termine "conserva" per riferirsi a pomodori, arance, limoni, frutta, peperoni, zucchine, melanzane, verdure miste ecc.



Forse per conserva si intende quel prodotto alimentare tenuto sotto conservazione sì in contenitori come all'esterno,ma comunque in modo tale che sia facile effettuare piccoli prelievi di quantitativi giornalieri,vuoi per la tipologia del prodotto stesso ,vuoi per il tipo di conservazione.

In Toscana si dice salsiccia da serbo(in serbo).

I prodotti in scatola dovrebbero essere ,una volta che il contenitore viene aperto, usati in un'unica volta.

Io faccio qui distinzione tra conserva di pomodoro(nel vasetto di vetro),e scatola di pomodori pelati(nel barattolo di lamiera). I primi posso usarli in più riprese. I secondi,invece,se non li usi in una volta .allora devo toglierli dal barattoli di lamiera e metterli in un vasetto di vetro per conservarli( e quindi nel frigorifero).


----------



## Mute

Sì, è una buona distinzione!


----------



## Sempervirens

Mute said:


> Sì, è una buona distinzione!



Grazie per aver accolto favorevolmente la mia proposta!

Aggiungerei anche che con la parola conserva ,non sempre ma sovente, intendo riferirmi ad un qualcosa che con il tempo tende - o così si presume- a migliorare in qualità. 
Si potrebbe dire che "conserva/in conserva/in serbo/da serbo/sotto conserva" sostituisca non sempre con altrettanta efficacia altre espressioni specifiche: sotto sale(olio,aceto),in salamoia,, ecc. Insomma,una sorta di espressione generica per abbreviare il discorso,anche figurativamente. Mi immagino un ipotetico "metto in conserva i soldi",nel senso di mettere i soldi a maturare gli interessi.Ma qui sto fantasticando.

Un salsiccia in serbo ,con il tempo è più buona. Certo che non devo andare troppo oltre! Un conto è dire un anno,un altro è dire cento anni!


----------



## francisgranada

Mute said:


> ...Per quanto riguarda il prosciutto, dipende cosa intendi: l'operazione che si fa per conservarlo nei mesi ... oppure può trovarsi in "vaschetta" o "sottovuoto"...


Parlo sempre di quella "scatola" di lamiera (di ferro o acciaio, insomma di metallo ...) e non dell'operazione /procedimento /tecnica che si fa/usa per conservare il contenuto. 

Per quanto riguarda concretamente il prosciutto, in Italia non è un esempio tipico, ma da noi il prosciutto di Praga (termine sicuramente conosciuto anche in Italia) si vende anche "in scatola" (come le sardine). Una volta aperta, bisogna consumare il contenuto al (il?) più presto possibile ...


----------



## longplay

Credo che siano tutte ( metodi per fare) "conserve" : sott'olio, spirito (alcol), sale , vuoto, affumicazione, doppia cottura, liofilizzazione,... . Noi italiani "automaticamente"
pensiamo alla "conserva di pomodoro" e , al massimo, alla marmellate o alle "confetture": questione di costume. Una volta (non so se si fa ancora) , quando il prosciutto
di S. Daniele (località friulana) era poco noto, lo si vendeva anche in "scatole" metalliche" di forma più o meno rettangolare. Ciao. !
PS I prosciutti, generalmente, vengono salati e lasciati "stagionare" come i formaggi e gli altri "insaccati".


----------



## Mute

longplay said:


> quando il prosciutto
> di S. Daniele (località friulana) era poco noto, lo si vendeva anche in "scatole" metalliche" di forma più o meno rettangolare.



Interessante!

Il commento #6 comunque mi sembra che spieghi abbastanza bene la differenza tra "conserva" e altri metodi di conservazione. L'unica cosa che modificherei: anziché dire che i prodotti in scatola andrebbero "usati in un'unica volta", direi "nel più breve tempo possibile"!


----------



## longplay

Ciao Mute ! Io sono stato influenzato anche da "conserva =  metodo di conservazione dei cibi mediante opportuni trattamenti: 'mettere in conserva' ecc." dal dizionario
Devoto-Oli ; inoltre, ricordo che esistevano degli armadietti di cucina , fino ai primi anni '50 del secolo XX, che colloquialmente si indicavano come "conserve" : "mettilo
nella (no "in") conserva". Ma questo è solo per "arrotondare" il ragionamento : nessuna polemica ! !


----------



## Mute

Tranquillo, si capiva dal tono che non era una polemica! Apprezzo molto le precisazioni.
Il termine "conserva" indica sì un metodo di conservazione di cibi, però permane la domanda: è giusto dire che con "conserva" si specifica anche un metodo di conservazione in particolare? 
Forse, per "mettere in conserva" un cibo si possono usare latte/scatole/barattoli ecc., ma una "conserva" propriamente intesa è solo quella di cui parlava Sempervirens ai commenti #6 e #8. Deliro?


----------



## francisgranada

Allora: se abbia capito bene, la parola "conserva" nel senso di un prodotto imballato/impachettato ermeticamente in una scatola (preferibilmente di ferro/metallo) venduto nei negozi, si usa soprattutto per le spremute di pomodori (eventualmente qualcos'altro del genere ...). Per gli altri prodotti (pesce, carne, prosciutto, verdure ...) invece, si usa comunemente la parola "scatola". 

A proposito: per le bevande (birra, juice, aranciata, sprite  ...) vendute nelle scatole di metallo di forma cilindrica (quindi non in bottiglie di vetro o plastica) si usa lo stesso il termine "scatola"? (suppongo di sì ...)


----------



## marco.cur

Conserva indica un qualsiasi prodotto ortofrutticolo conservato in vari modi. Possono essere preparate in casa o industrialmente (v. la voce Conserve_alimentari su wikipedia). Quelle fatte in casa generalmente sono conservate in barattoli di vetro o in bottiglia (p.es. la passata o il concentrato di pomodoro).

Non bisogna confondere il metodo di conservazione con la modalità d'imballaggio.


----------



## Mute

francisgranada said:


> A proposito: per le bevande (birra, juice, aranciata, sprite  ...) vendute nelle scatole di metallo di forma cilindrica (quindi non in bottiglie di vetro o plastica) si usa lo stesso il termine "scatola"? (suppongo di sì ...)



Queste bevande non si trovano in scatole, ma in "lattine" (diminutivo per "latta", il materiale di cui sono fatti questi contenitori).


----------



## longplay

marco.cur said:


> Conserva indica un qualsiasi prodotto ortofrutticolo conservato in vari modi. Possono essere preparate in casa o industrialmente (v. la voce Conserve_alimentari su wikipedia). Quelle fatte in casa generalmente sono conservate in barattoli di vetro o in bottiglia (p.es. la passata o il concentrato di pomodoro).
> 
> Non bisogna confondere il metodo di conservazione con la modalità d'imballaggio.



Salve ! Secondo il sito da te consigliato la "conserva"non riguarda solo gli ortofrutticoli, ma si estende agli "alimentari" in generale (cfr. precedente citazione del dizionario
Devoto-Oli). Comunque a me capita spessissimo di pensare SOLO alla conserva di pomodori.
Francis : si usa dire "tonno in scatola","carne in scatola", "sgombro in scatola": i prodotti si definiscono "inscatolati" (in metallo o talvolta "sotto vetro", se messi in
vasetti di questo materiale). Le lattine di birra ecc. non sono "conserve" , ma recipienti per la distribuzione del prodotto. I fagioli per es. sono sia in scatola che sotto
vetro, così come i piselli, il mais e il tonno stesso, le acciughe ecc. (la carne credo sia soltanto "in scatola"). Infine, non sempre la messa in scatola è un mezzo di 
conservazione in sé, ma solo di distribuzione : i prodotti sono , secondo i casi, "sott'olio", "sotto sale", "sott'aceto" , con "doppia cottura" ecc. ecc. . Ciao..


----------

